# Daniel Silva: The Kill Artist -- finally available for Kindle!



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

When I first got my Kindle, I downloaded a sample of Daniel Silva's book "The English Assassin" and I liked it so muh that I bought the book. It was a really good read -- and I'm not usually much of a fan of spy novels. 

After I read that book, I decided to read the whole series of Gabriel Allon books (that's the protagonist's name. he's an art restorer as well as a spy). The first book, "The Kill Artist" was not available for Kindle, so I dropped a note to Mr. Silva's website and asked about it. A rep of his responded, and told me that all of Mr. Silva's books should be available for Kindle by the end of the year. And yesterday, I found that "The Kill Artist" is finally out there! So I downloaded it ($6.99), and I will save it to take on vacation with me in Feb.

These books are really good, so even if you don't usually like this genre, I suggest you download a sample. His books are very educational, as well as exciting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great news!  Thanks for the link, I'm going to download a sample!

Betsy


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Yesssss!!!  I love his stuff!


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, like I said in my OP, I just discovered his books, but I'm sure I'll read all of them now that I've found them! 

I also was just so impressed that I got a personal response from one of his assistants to my query about Kinde-izing "The Kill Artist." I did not expect to hear from Daniel Silva himself, because from the notes on his web site I could tell he was a very busy guy, but I half expected some form email from his publisher. Instead, I got a real reply from a real person! And that person was able to tell me that the books were all in the process of being converted to Kindle format. And he was telling the truth! 

So now I will be making Daniel Silva even richer than he already must be, by buying every last one of his books for my Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, good customer service should be rewarded!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Khabita, off I go for another sample!
Linda


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Great news Khabita...thanks for letting us know. I've had my eye on The English Assassin but I'm a bit anal about starting a series from the beginning *


----------

